# CC buttercomb



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I know the CC buttercombs come highly recommended on this forum, especially the 005. I have a puppy that weighs about 5 lbs. at 5 months old, so she will be a smaller adult. I plan to keep her in a shorter puppy cut. Do you think i need to invest in this type of comb, and if so, what size would you recommend? I am worried the 005 might be too big for her. Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Diane


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molly120213 said:


> I know the CC buttercombs come highly recommended on this forum, especially the 005. I have a puppy that weighs about 5 lbs. at 5 months old, so she will be a smaller adult. I plan to keep her in a shorter puppy cut. Do you think i need to invest in this type of comb, and if so, what size would you recommend? I am worried the 005 might be too big for her. Thanks for any advice you can offer.
> 
> Diane


I have the 005. My boy is a little over ten pounds. It works fine for us. A smaller comb is useful for the face but I use the CC for that too. It is worth every cent!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I was beginning to wonder where all the people who have buttercombs were.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the comb but sometimes it's hard to grip with my arthritis. But I have that problem with most things lol. What comb do you use now, and are you and are you able to comb down to the skin?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am using a comb I purchased at Petco. It has a handle to grip and alternating long and short teeth. It was recommended to me by the groomers there. I think it is getting down to the skin ok because my puppy has been to her groomer twice since I got her and she tells me she has not had any mats. I just didn't know if the buttercomb would be better to use. I was also not sure if it would be too big to use on a smaller Hav.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I would not feel pressured to get it if you are satisfied with the comb you are using. I have a slicker from Petco that I love. Over time you will probably want to try different things but no need to before necessary. I bought a lot of expensive stuff but I'm obsessed lol. And many of us buy things we end up seldom using.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.

Diane and Molly


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie weighed about 4-5 lbs at 5 months and at 2 yrs old weighs 8 lbs; I don't find the CC buttercombs to be too big for her.

-Jeanne-


----------

